# Standup Paddleboard Paddles



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*What the heck is a Standup Paddleboard?*

My older brother loves water sports. Lately he has taken up SUP (standup paddleboarding) because it is easier on old geezers like himself. I say that with the greatest respect….I hope I can be half as active as he is when I'm 60+. It is basically a very large surf board with a paddle and (you gueesed it) you stand up the whole time. It's great exercise, easier to catch waves and if no waves…just fun to paddle. If you are interested my brother has a great blog for beginners. http://www.ponohouse.com/ponoblog/?p=158

Here is a picture of the great Laird Hamilton making it look easy on a crazy wave in howling Kona winds at Hookipa Beach, Maui. Photo courtesy of MauiSurf/windsurf forecast, Giampaolo Cammarota


Anyway…back to woodworking.. I decided to make my brother and myself paddles when we started discussing the sport. I'm thinking of taking it up as exercise to try and help my balance problems. A frequent visitor of his blog has similar problems and seems to be able to do it. It certainly helps the core muscles. I'm surprised how quickly its going together. I had a small window of shop time this weekend and got a lot done. I need to get them done by labor day since we'll be getting together at his race in Lime Rock, CT that weekend.

I cut a bunch of 1 1/4" x 1/4" x 8' strips of cedar and a few of mahogany.


I cut one strip of mahogany narrower to accept a spline for the paddle blade.


I was planning on steam bending the shaft but is was unnecessary. The standard way is a simple bent lamination. So I made a frame from MDF. The paddle has a 10 deg bend.


Bent laminations…I used West Systems epoxy.


Spline for the blade.



Tough to tell but there is a paddle blade glued up in there somewhere.


Glueing up the handle.


Starting to shape the shaft with my Grandfathers drawknife…I love this tool.



One of the clamps slipped off the block and left a mark..I should be able to fix it.


The profile of the end of the paddle. I'll be tapering the back a lot and the face slightly.


The handle after the epoxy hardened…ugly looking but lots of promise.


Shaping with the drawknife.


I decided to get creative and add an inlay of a Mako shark into the handle. I figured i'd cut a couple so I cut the slices and taped them together.


One little Mako


Sanding the blade.


I carved out the outline of the shark and set the inlay in. I was a little nervous since I couldn't really see how it was seated.


Shaping the back of the blade shaft.


The finished blade shaft will have concentric ellipses running to the bottom.


It's looking like a paddle


I shaped the handle to fit comfortably in the hand and give a good grip.


I couldn't wait and sanded down the inlay while the epoxy was still a lttle tacky.


Looking pretty good if I do say so myself.


I still need to put a 1/4" mahogany edge on the blade and then taper the blade. The blade will be fiberglassed as well as 1/2 the shaft. I should be able to finish the 1st one this coming weekend. I can't wait for him to see it. I just hope it performs as good as its going to look.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *What the heck is a Standup Paddleboard?*
> 
> My older brother loves water sports. Lately he has taken up SUP (standup paddleboarding) because it is easier on old geezers like himself. I say that with the greatest respect….I hope I can be half as active as he is when I'm 60+. It is basically a very large surf board with a paddle and (you gueesed it) you stand up the whole time. It's great exercise, easier to catch waves and if no waves…just fun to paddle. If you are interested my brother has a great blog for beginners. http://www.ponohouse.com/ponoblog/?p=158
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *What the heck is a Standup Paddleboard?*
> 
> My older brother loves water sports. Lately he has taken up SUP (standup paddleboarding) because it is easier on old geezers like himself. I say that with the greatest respect….I hope I can be half as active as he is when I'm 60+. It is basically a very large surf board with a paddle and (you gueesed it) you stand up the whole time. It's great exercise, easier to catch waves and if no waves…just fun to paddle. If you are interested my brother has a great blog for beginners. http://www.ponohouse.com/ponoblog/?p=158
> 
> ...


That really looks great!!!!!!!! I think he will really like it…. Oh and it doesn't "Look easy" too me.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *What the heck is a Standup Paddleboard?*
> 
> My older brother loves water sports. Lately he has taken up SUP (standup paddleboarding) because it is easier on old geezers like himself. I say that with the greatest respect….I hope I can be half as active as he is when I'm 60+. It is basically a very large surf board with a paddle and (you gueesed it) you stand up the whole time. It's great exercise, easier to catch waves and if no waves…just fun to paddle. If you are interested my brother has a great blog for beginners. http://www.ponohouse.com/ponoblog/?p=158
> 
> ...


Wow, nice job on the inlay! What a great project!


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *What the heck is a Standup Paddleboard?*
> 
> My older brother loves water sports. Lately he has taken up SUP (standup paddleboarding) because it is easier on old geezers like himself. I say that with the greatest respect….I hope I can be half as active as he is when I'm 60+. It is basically a very large surf board with a paddle and (you gueesed it) you stand up the whole time. It's great exercise, easier to catch waves and if no waves…just fun to paddle. If you are interested my brother has a great blog for beginners. http://www.ponohouse.com/ponoblog/?p=158
> 
> ...


I wanted to say awesome but Dennis beat me to it. Perfect choice for an inlay subject!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *What the heck is a Standup Paddleboard?*
> 
> My older brother loves water sports. Lately he has taken up SUP (standup paddleboarding) because it is easier on old geezers like himself. I say that with the greatest respect….I hope I can be half as active as he is when I'm 60+. It is basically a very large surf board with a paddle and (you gueesed it) you stand up the whole time. It's great exercise, easier to catch waves and if no waves…just fun to paddle. If you are interested my brother has a great blog for beginners. http://www.ponohouse.com/ponoblog/?p=158
> 
> ...


My brother has an interesting story on his blog about an encounter with a school of tiger sharks that inspired the inlay of the shark. http://www.ponohouse.com/ponoblog/?p=251 I've been in the water with big sharks before and nothing else I can think of brings quite the same chill up your spine.

I chose the Mako because its found in the waters of both New England and Hawaii and is one of the fastest and most agile.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *What the heck is a Standup Paddleboard?*
> 
> My older brother loves water sports. Lately he has taken up SUP (standup paddleboarding) because it is easier on old geezers like himself. I say that with the greatest respect….I hope I can be half as active as he is when I'm 60+. It is basically a very large surf board with a paddle and (you gueesed it) you stand up the whole time. It's great exercise, easier to catch waves and if no waves…just fun to paddle. If you are interested my brother has a great blog for beginners. http://www.ponohouse.com/ponoblog/?p=158
> 
> ...


Bob, you like 'em tough and you really make it work. Great project and I really like the shark.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *What the heck is a Standup Paddleboard?*
> 
> My older brother loves water sports. Lately he has taken up SUP (standup paddleboarding) because it is easier on old geezers like himself. I say that with the greatest respect….I hope I can be half as active as he is when I'm 60+. It is basically a very large surf board with a paddle and (you gueesed it) you stand up the whole time. It's great exercise, easier to catch waves and if no waves…just fun to paddle. If you are interested my brother has a great blog for beginners. http://www.ponohouse.com/ponoblog/?p=158
> 
> ...


Supercool paddle Bob. Great documentation of the process. I want to make some paddles for our canoe someday. This helps a lot. Have you been watching Shark Week? LOL.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *What the heck is a Standup Paddleboard?*
> 
> My older brother loves water sports. Lately he has taken up SUP (standup paddleboarding) because it is easier on old geezers like himself. I say that with the greatest respect….I hope I can be half as active as he is when I'm 60+. It is basically a very large surf board with a paddle and (you gueesed it) you stand up the whole time. It's great exercise, easier to catch waves and if no waves…just fun to paddle. If you are interested my brother has a great blog for beginners. http://www.ponohouse.com/ponoblog/?p=158
> 
> ...


Wow - can't believe what you just whipped up! That's super!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *What the heck is a Standup Paddleboard?*
> 
> My older brother loves water sports. Lately he has taken up SUP (standup paddleboarding) because it is easier on old geezers like himself. I say that with the greatest respect….I hope I can be half as active as he is when I'm 60+. It is basically a very large surf board with a paddle and (you gueesed it) you stand up the whole time. It's great exercise, easier to catch waves and if no waves…just fun to paddle. If you are interested my brother has a great blog for beginners. http://www.ponohouse.com/ponoblog/?p=158
> 
> ...


I'm with you Dorje-"yah, I think I'll make a paddle today".. 
it's beautiful.

When we got our canoe, against Rick's advice, I bought an expensive paddle… oh how I love it. I love the look, the feel…

but to have made it myself. I can't imagine.

Well done


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *What the heck is a Standup Paddleboard?*
> 
> My older brother loves water sports. Lately he has taken up SUP (standup paddleboarding) because it is easier on old geezers like himself. I say that with the greatest respect….I hope I can be half as active as he is when I'm 60+. It is basically a very large surf board with a paddle and (you gueesed it) you stand up the whole time. It's great exercise, easier to catch waves and if no waves…just fun to paddle. If you are interested my brother has a great blog for beginners. http://www.ponohouse.com/ponoblog/?p=158
> 
> ...


I'm amazed myself at how quick this is, but the fact is that it's really simple. No complicated joints to cut. Just strips of wood, some epoxy and clamps. I've used the drawknife, my hand held belt sander, and a random orbit sander to shape it. The cedar is soft enough to shape easily. Of course that said a few weeks of careful planning and research went into the design. Danny Brown at Whiskey Jacks was kind enough to share his methods with me.

Any of you could easily do this. One thing I do plan to do is to get more clamps. I've decided that these are going to be Christmas presents for all my siblings. They all have canoes and/or kayaks so its the perfect gift.

I clamped up the final outer strips on the blade tonight and will shape and sand the whole thing tomorrow. I'll fiberglass the back and edges of the blade the following night and then put the finish on and get started on #2 this weekend. I'll be sure to blog the rest of the process.


----------



## TimNuey (Jun 22, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *What the heck is a Standup Paddleboard?*
> 
> My older brother loves water sports. Lately he has taken up SUP (standup paddleboarding) because it is easier on old geezers like himself. I say that with the greatest respect….I hope I can be half as active as he is when I'm 60+. It is basically a very large surf board with a paddle and (you gueesed it) you stand up the whole time. It's great exercise, easier to catch waves and if no waves…just fun to paddle. If you are interested my brother has a great blog for beginners. http://www.ponohouse.com/ponoblog/?p=158
> 
> ...


Great Work Bob!
I am jealous of your using the drawknife. I thought the spokeshave was cool, but oh man, a drawknife looks even more fun to pull on! Sweet inlay work as well. 
SHAKA!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *What the heck is a Standup Paddleboard?*
> 
> My older brother loves water sports. Lately he has taken up SUP (standup paddleboarding) because it is easier on old geezers like himself. I say that with the greatest respect….I hope I can be half as active as he is when I'm 60+. It is basically a very large surf board with a paddle and (you gueesed it) you stand up the whole time. It's great exercise, easier to catch waves and if no waves…just fun to paddle. If you are interested my brother has a great blog for beginners. http://www.ponohouse.com/ponoblog/?p=158
> 
> ...


Hehe….as I'm sure you probably know Tim,the standard length for a SUP paddle is one shaka over your head….


----------



## Sae (Jun 19, 2008)

Treefarmer said:


> *What the heck is a Standup Paddleboard?*
> 
> My older brother loves water sports. Lately he has taken up SUP (standup paddleboarding) because it is easier on old geezers like himself. I say that with the greatest respect….I hope I can be half as active as he is when I'm 60+. It is basically a very large surf board with a paddle and (you gueesed it) you stand up the whole time. It's great exercise, easier to catch waves and if no waves…just fun to paddle. If you are interested my brother has a great blog for beginners. http://www.ponohouse.com/ponoblog/?p=158
> 
> ...


dude, check this out! you'll love it!!! http://bushleague.tv/2008/06/17/surfing-garrett-mcnamara-part-uno/


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *What the heck is a Standup Paddleboard?*
> 
> My older brother loves water sports. Lately he has taken up SUP (standup paddleboarding) because it is easier on old geezers like himself. I say that with the greatest respect….I hope I can be half as active as he is when I'm 60+. It is basically a very large surf board with a paddle and (you gueesed it) you stand up the whole time. It's great exercise, easier to catch waves and if no waves…just fun to paddle. If you are interested my brother has a great blog for beginners. http://www.ponohouse.com/ponoblog/?p=158
> 
> ...


LOL…I've been paddling 10 months now…dropped 40 lbs while adding loads of muscle. In the best shape I've seen in 20 years…now I'm puting this together…. http://www.capecodbaychallenge.org ...22 miles across Cape Cod Bay for charity. I've been out in 10-12 ft waves…never felt so alive in my life!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Shaping the blade*

A couple of pictures of glueing up the edges from last night and then todays lunch break. I didn't even eat I want to finish this so bad.

Spooky night operation.


Edges glued up


Lunch break today.


The drawknife lets me remove material fast. Gotta be careful though, real easy to take too much.


It also can take a almost paper thin shaving.


After some sanding


and some more….the back


This little 3M sanding pad with their new sandpaper works really well.


I came into the house for a few minutes and it rained while I was gone. The blade got a little damp on one edge. I hope it doesn't cause any staining or other issues. It figures…I wanted to put on the fiberglass tonight. I'll have to wait to be sure it's completely dry now. I should get it done tomorrow.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Shaping the blade*
> 
> A couple of pictures of glueing up the edges from last night and then todays lunch break. I didn't even eat I want to finish this so bad.
> 
> ...


Impressive, even in its unfinished state… thanks for the update.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Shaping the blade*
> 
> A couple of pictures of glueing up the edges from last night and then todays lunch break. I didn't even eat I want to finish this so bad.
> 
> ...


It is coming along great. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Shaping the blade*
> 
> A couple of pictures of glueing up the edges from last night and then todays lunch break. I didn't even eat I want to finish this so bad.
> 
> ...


Man Bob, what a pretty thing you have done.
I can hardly wait now myself!

Bob


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Shaping the blade*
> 
> A couple of pictures of glueing up the edges from last night and then todays lunch break. I didn't even eat I want to finish this so bad.
> 
> ...


waiting with bated breathe!!!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Shaping the blade*
> 
> A couple of pictures of glueing up the edges from last night and then todays lunch break. I didn't even eat I want to finish this so bad.
> 
> ...


Bummer about the rain. Can't wait to see it done. I like the gradations on the back in the handle. That's my favorite part about paddles.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Shaping the blade*
> 
> A couple of pictures of glueing up the edges from last night and then todays lunch break. I didn't even eat I want to finish this so bad.
> 
> ...


From the pics, it looks like you were up all night and into the morning working on this! Fun shots…

Hey, what's that Transformer (robot) looking thing in the last picture? Sander of some sort?


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Shaping the blade*
> 
> A couple of pictures of glueing up the edges from last night and then todays lunch break. I didn't even eat I want to finish this so bad.
> 
> ...


Sleepless on the east coast….sigh.

Thanks all…I'm having some fun with this. Very enjoyable project.

Doesn't look like the rain did any damage thankfully.

The contrasts and especially the gradations are really what makes the paddle come alive. I'm anxious for the finish but have decided to take some more material off. It's still too heavy. I'd like to get it down to 3 - 3.5 lbs. I'm going to thin the shaft slightly the whole length, lighten the blade some and cut out some of the beef in the handle. I need about a 15% weight reduction at minimum.

The transformer thing is a new sandpaper and sanding pad from 3M. Really works well. The sandpaper has a different kind of grit. I saw it written up somewhere with good results and decided to get some. It actually lives up to the marketing hype. I was using 80 grit. It really removes material faster and leaves a smoother finish than regular paper.

No…not up all night…an hour last night and another at lunch today. The work really flies. It tonight that I'm awake all night….heads spinning…..I was actually working but decided to take a break…..reaching the point of diminishing return.

How's your hand Dorje?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Shaping the blade*
> 
> A couple of pictures of glueing up the edges from last night and then todays lunch break. I didn't even eat I want to finish this so bad.
> 
> ...


you work late, skip lunch.. and then have to leave it for a day… grumble grumble!

is that Grandpa's tool that you are using??


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Shaping the blade*
> 
> A couple of pictures of glueing up the edges from last night and then todays lunch break. I didn't even eat I want to finish this so bad.
> 
> ...


Yeah…I know…I was grumbling too!

Yes it is Deb. Such a great old tool. Very versatile.

I wish I could see some of the things he built. I have a couple of pictures of old theatres in Boston that he worked on but that's it. He wasn't so much a woodworker as a carpenter. No furniture or anything left….


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Shaping the blade*
> 
> A couple of pictures of glueing up the edges from last night and then todays lunch break. I didn't even eat I want to finish this so bad.
> 
> ...


Hand's healing up - a bit sore - but I did get out to the shop yesterday to continue on my table (working slowly).

Thanks for asking!


----------



## gr8outdrsmn (Dec 11, 2008)

Treefarmer said:


> *Shaping the blade*
> 
> A couple of pictures of glueing up the edges from last night and then todays lunch break. I didn't even eat I want to finish this so bad.
> 
> ...


That is a great looking paddle you have there. I am just getting into woodworking and plan on making a Greenland Kayak Paddle my first project, i think. Any pointers you can lend to a newbie? I am ordering a drawknife (Iltis & Oxhead 9'' curved, I have heard this a decent one for me to get, do you agree?) because I know how valuable it can be in most any situation.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Treefarmer said:


> *Shaping the blade*
> 
> A couple of pictures of glueing up the edges from last night and then todays lunch break. I didn't even eat I want to finish this so bad.
> 
> ...


Man, you are working outside in December….that must be real nice. A great looking paddle.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Finishing #1 - Starting #2*

I started #2 today. This one I'm shooting for better performance. I'm only using five 1/4" laminations this time instead of six and only one is mahogany instead of two. No lyptus in the handle this time either. The difference in weight is very noticable already.

Carving out the shark for the inlay


Dry fit.


The splines for the blade.


I book matched the front and rear blade faces. The front is going to be cedar, the rear mahogany. The light cedar front will have a dark mahogany stripe bisecting it. The dark mahogany back a light cedar stripe.




Here is the 1st paddle. I had already put on what I thought was the final epoxy coat but the cheap chip brushes I had left behind lots of bristles and brush strokes. Shortly after this I sanded the whole thing down again and won't finish it until I do both at once with the 207 hardener. I'm then going to finish them with 3 coats of varnish as our buddy Neil has suggested in my eopxy question post.


To many bristles and brush marks…..get the sander out …...again.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finishing #1 - Starting #2*
> 
> I started #2 today. This one I'm shooting for better performance. I'm only using five 1/4" laminations this time instead of six and only one is mahogany instead of two. No lyptus in the handle this time either. The difference in weight is very noticable already.
> 
> ...


Really nice job Bob!
Almost too pretty to put in the water.
What did you end up finishing with?

Bob


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finishing #1 - Starting #2*
> 
> I started #2 today. This one I'm shooting for better performance. I'm only using five 1/4" laminations this time instead of six and only one is mahogany instead of two. No lyptus in the handle this time either. The difference in weight is very noticable already.
> 
> ...


This was just the epoxy with 206 hardener. I ended up sanding it all off. I'm going to use the 207 hardener which is supposed to give a smoother coat and then the 3 coats of epifanes varnish. I also need to get a good brush. Even trying to be careful I ended up with a bunch of bristles from the cheap brushes I bought for the epoxy.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finishing #1 - Starting #2*
> 
> I started #2 today. This one I'm shooting for better performance. I'm only using five 1/4" laminations this time instead of six and only one is mahogany instead of two. No lyptus in the handle this time either. The difference in weight is very noticable already.
> 
> ...


I'm so impressed. Beautiful


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finishing #1 - Starting #2*
> 
> I started #2 today. This one I'm shooting for better performance. I'm only using five 1/4" laminations this time instead of six and only one is mahogany instead of two. No lyptus in the handle this time either. The difference in weight is very noticable already.
> 
> ...


This is easy to do Deb. You could make one for sure.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finishing #1 - Starting #2*
> 
> I started #2 today. This one I'm shooting for better performance. I'm only using five 1/4" laminations this time instead of six and only one is mahogany instead of two. No lyptus in the handle this time either. The difference in weight is very noticable already.
> 
> ...


I bought a badger brush last year for varnishing - very pleased. Still can't believe you can do that in a day!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Finishing #1 - Starting #2*
> 
> I started #2 today. This one I'm shooting for better performance. I'm only using five 1/4" laminations this time instead of six and only one is mahogany instead of two. No lyptus in the handle this time either. The difference in weight is very noticable already.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dorje. I think I saw some at West Marine. Think I'll get one today.

I'm amazed too! The second one is almost finished. It went even faster than the 1st since I was confident with gluing up more than one thing at a time. I was able to glue up the handle the same time I did the shaft. Then glued up the blade and was able to work on the handle while waiting. I've spent most of my time on the finish so far. Screw it up….sand it off…..screw it up….sand it off. Now I'm waiting until I get them both built before finishing again.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*All done but the finish.*

I completed the other paddle this weekend. Both are all done exept for the finishing. I've decided against doing any fiberglassing. I'm planning on using the West Systems epoxy with the 207 hardener and then 3 coats of Epifanes varnish. I'm going to wait for the warmer drier weather later in the week. I've noticed big differences in the epoxy finish depending on the weather.

I didn't take as many pictures of the process on this one…basically the same as the 1st with some minor variations. I did do some steam bending for the compound bend needed for the edge banding on the blade for this one.

LOL…my steam "system"....Sue was not impressed.


I wrapped the paddle blade in plastic and used it as the form for the bending. I didn't get any picture of the actual clamp up.


Here are the results though. I'm pretty pleased with it. Still need to get the epoxy haze off but was getting tired of the hand sanding.


The back of the blade.


I shaped the handle for comfort and good grip.


Here are the two of them side by side. The second is about 2 inches longer with a slightly smaller blade. It is lighter and has a lot more flex than the 1st since it has only 5 laminations instead of 6.


I should have them done next weekend and then they'll get tested the weekend after. Hope they perform as well as they look.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *All done but the finish.*
> 
> I completed the other paddle this weekend. Both are all done exept for the finishing. I've decided against doing any fiberglassing. I'm planning on using the West Systems epoxy with the 207 hardener and then 3 coats of Epifanes varnish. I'm going to wait for the warmer drier weather later in the week. I've noticed big differences in the epoxy finish depending on the weather.
> 
> ...


Super job Bob.
I'm thinking the smaller paddle is going to be your favourite when I look at the leverage you are going to need to pull those babies through the water.
The laminations turned out really nice too.

Bob


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *All done but the finish.*
> 
> I completed the other paddle this weekend. Both are all done exept for the finishing. I've decided against doing any fiberglassing. I'm planning on using the West Systems epoxy with the 207 hardener and then 3 coats of Epifanes varnish. I'm going to wait for the warmer drier weather later in the week. I've noticed big differences in the epoxy finish depending on the weather.
> 
> ...


Really nice work, Bob.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *All done but the finish.*
> 
> I completed the other paddle this weekend. Both are all done exept for the finishing. I've decided against doing any fiberglassing. I'm planning on using the West Systems epoxy with the 207 hardener and then 3 coats of Epifanes varnish. I'm going to wait for the warmer drier weather later in the week. I've noticed big differences in the epoxy finish depending on the weather.
> 
> ...


Nicely done. I think I like the 2nd one the best. Ingenious steaming process. I'd say it worked pretty well.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *All done but the finish.*
> 
> I completed the other paddle this weekend. Both are all done exept for the finishing. I've decided against doing any fiberglassing. I'm planning on using the West Systems epoxy with the 207 hardener and then 3 coats of Epifanes varnish. I'm going to wait for the warmer drier weather later in the week. I've noticed big differences in the epoxy finish depending on the weather.
> 
> ...


just gorgeous.

re: kitchen steaming - as long as you clean up after and "nothing was harmed in the steaming of these boards".... 
well, I guess I can't say any more. I'm not the queen of that kitchen.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *All done but the finish.*
> 
> I completed the other paddle this weekend. Both are all done exept for the finishing. I've decided against doing any fiberglassing. I'm planning on using the West Systems epoxy with the 207 hardener and then 3 coats of Epifanes varnish. I'm going to wait for the warmer drier weather later in the week. I've noticed big differences in the epoxy finish depending on the weather.
> 
> ...


You're going to put those in the water now? Great job.


----------



## Partridge (Jul 27, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *All done but the finish.*
> 
> I completed the other paddle this weekend. Both are all done exept for the finishing. I've decided against doing any fiberglassing. I'm planning on using the West Systems epoxy with the 207 hardener and then 3 coats of Epifanes varnish. I'm going to wait for the warmer drier weather later in the week. I've noticed big differences in the epoxy finish depending on the weather.
> 
> ...


They just get better and better….. i think you found your nitch


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Time for the water.*

We should be paddling these next weekend at Lime Rock . My brother is going to be racing over the weekend in his Peyote MKII in the Rolex Vintage Festival. It should be a great time.

Here are the finished paddles….actually I still need to varnish them but they shouldn't change much. The one on the right is the 2nd one. Much lighter than the 1st and likely to be the one my brother chooses.


Blade fronts…I really like #2…I hope it performs well with the rolled edge.


Rear…I wish I had used a piece of dark cedar instead of the mahogany on the rear of #2.


Isurus oxyrinchus


The Face. Both front and rear are book matched on #2


You can't see this detail in the outside pictures. I scalloped the blade using my ROS.


Lots of fun to make. I'm considering going into production. I could justify the buying of about 30 12" clamps that way… I'm at least going to make some for the rest of my siblings.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Time for the water.*
> 
> We should be paddling these next weekend at Lime Rock . My brother is going to be racing over the weekend in his Peyote MKII in the Rolex Vintage Festival. It should be a great time.
> 
> ...


ooooooooooooh my!!
yes indeed #2 is SWEEEEET 
gosh golly.

Well done


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Time for the water.*
> 
> We should be paddling these next weekend at Lime Rock . My brother is going to be racing over the weekend in his Peyote MKII in the Rolex Vintage Festival. It should be a great time.
> 
> ...


HI Bob:
They turned out just stellar!
I am partial to #2 as welll.
I have to wonder how many jigs you could adapt to run these as production models.
It could be the start of another "skate board" craze.
I wish we were closer cause I could really sink my teeth into this one!

Bob


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Time for the water.*
> 
> We should be paddling these next weekend at Lime Rock . My brother is going to be racing over the weekend in his Peyote MKII in the Rolex Vintage Festival. It should be a great time.
> 
> ...


Hey *Bob*, I don't know wether you'd be winning the races or not but you'll be the most elegant paddlers down there, that's for sure! Great job man. (nice shark inlays by the way… pardon, Isurus oxyrinchus inlays) ;o)


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Time for the water.*
> 
> We should be paddling these next weekend at Lime Rock . My brother is going to be racing over the weekend in his Peyote MKII in the Rolex Vintage Festival. It should be a great time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the show, Bob.


----------



## shapeshifter (Aug 31, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Time for the water.*
> 
> We should be paddling these next weekend at Lime Rock . My brother is going to be racing over the weekend in his Peyote MKII in the Rolex Vintage Festival. It should be a great time.
> 
> ...


beautiful work bob…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Time for the water.*
> 
> We should be paddling these next weekend at Lime Rock . My brother is going to be racing over the weekend in his Peyote MKII in the Rolex Vintage Festival. It should be a great time.
> 
> ...


Great Bob. Nice job.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Time for the water.*
> 
> We should be paddling these next weekend at Lime Rock . My brother is going to be racing over the weekend in his Peyote MKII in the Rolex Vintage Festival. It should be a great time.
> 
> ...


Wow! Beautiful…


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Time for the water.*
> 
> We should be paddling these next weekend at Lime Rock . My brother is going to be racing over the weekend in his Peyote MKII in the Rolex Vintage Festival. It should be a great time.
> 
> ...


Great job Bob! I like them both, either oar.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Time for the water.*
> 
> We should be paddling these next weekend at Lime Rock . My brother is going to be racing over the weekend in his Peyote MKII in the Rolex Vintage Festival. It should be a great time.
> 
> ...


Nice work Bob!


----------



## HIsurferMoe (Jan 17, 2009)

Treefarmer said:


> *Time for the water.*
> 
> We should be paddling these next weekend at Lime Rock . My brother is going to be racing over the weekend in his Peyote MKII in the Rolex Vintage Festival. It should be a great time.
> 
> ...


hey bob…looks good…how thick is the blade? how did it work in the water? lets trade secrets…


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Paddles #3 and 4 and I finally get to use my Dowelmax*

I've decided I really like making paddles. Very creative outlet and not only is it artistically challenging but the dynamics of the blade design are really interesting as well.

I've got 5 paddles in the works at the moment but #3 is different from my earlier ones. Straight shaft, teardrop, no laminations, dovetail. I added some geometric woodburning, somewhat primitive looking. It also has a channel, kind of the reverse of a dihedral feeding into the dovetail.

*Paddle #3*

I put in 8 3/8" dowels for strength along the blades.


The Dowelmax is awesome. This is just the most basic of uses for it but it made perfect indexing easy. I can't wait to test it out on some more complex geometry.


Glued and clamped with mahogany banding.


Handle glued up


Primitive shaft grip


Blade graphic


Channel and dovetail


I need to shape the handle and I plan on glassing the shaft. The blade will just get epoxy. Then the whole thing a marine varnish for UV protection..

*Paddle # 4*

Paddle #4 is a 5 strip cedar and 1 strip mahogany laminated shaft with a 12 deg bend at the blade. The teardrop blade is poplar. I've removed a lot more material from this one and it's the lightest by far. This one is intended to be my surfing paddle. I've built in a slight concave to the face of the blade to catch the water more (at least that's the idea). I'm testing a lot of blade face shapes. I want this light, fast and able to accelerate the board quickly for catching waves.

It has a nice flex but is still plenty strong. I pulled and pushed on it very hard to see how it will stand up. Well beyond what it normally be pushed to on the waves. I figured it would be better to know how tough it is before I bother doing any epoxy and glassing.

I still have the handle to do and the finishing work but I think I'm really going to like this one. Not only the performance but looks as well. I haven't decided on any woodburning yet.

It would be even lighter done all in cedar. That's the plan for my wifes which will be #6

Slightly concave blade face


I put a coat of epoxy on the back of the blade since I had some left over from gluing the handle.


----------



## YooperCasey (Nov 27, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Paddles #3 and 4 and I finally get to use my Dowelmax*
> 
> I've decided I really like making paddles. Very creative outlet and not only is it artistically challenging but the dynamics of the blade design are really interesting as well.
> 
> ...


Very nice Bob! I really like how the laminations work with the grain popping out next to the burnt in art. Wall hangers or to be used?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Paddles #3 and 4 and I finally get to use my Dowelmax*
> 
> I've decided I really like making paddles. Very creative outlet and not only is it artistically challenging but the dynamics of the blade design are really interesting as well.
> 
> ...


Great, Don! I'm glad you got to use Dowelmax!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Paddles #3 and 4 and I finally get to use my Dowelmax*
> 
> I've decided I really like making paddles. Very creative outlet and not only is it artistically challenging but the dynamics of the blade design are really interesting as well.
> 
> ...


Bob , you've got a knack for these products.
Stay with it, I enjoy your prespective on decoratiing them too.
Very inspirational.
Bob


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Paddles #3 and 4 and I finally get to use my Dowelmax*
> 
> I've decided I really like making paddles. Very creative outlet and not only is it artistically challenging but the dynamics of the blade design are really interesting as well.
> 
> ...


Very nice work. Looks like a fun way to make sawdust ! do you use a stationary belt sander to form the contours?


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Paddles #3 and 4 and I finally get to use my Dowelmax*
> 
> I've decided I really like making paddles. Very creative outlet and not only is it artistically challenging but the dynamics of the blade design are really interesting as well.
> 
> ...


These are really unique, Bob. I especially like the way you are using the wood burning to accent your work. I know a little about canoe paddles but not a thing about these except you are making some very good ones.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Paddles #3 and 4 and I finally get to use my Dowelmax*
> 
> I've decided I really like making paddles. Very creative outlet and not only is it artistically challenging but the dynamics of the blade design are really interesting as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

I use my drawknife to do the rough shaping and a spokeshave to get it closer. I then use a hand held belt sander and rasps to get the final shape and smooth it with a ROS to 120. I leave it a liitle rough to give the epoxy something to grab. It soaks in about 1/64th. I usually do 3 coats epoxy and then 2 of a good marine spar varnish. A very tough finish. These are likely to get banged around on the rocks occasionally.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Paddles #3 and 4 and I finally get to use my Dowelmax*
> 
> I've decided I really like making paddles. Very creative outlet and not only is it artistically challenging but the dynamics of the blade design are really interesting as well.
> 
> ...


Bob -

Excellent entry. Very interesting. I think you have found a niche! I suspect these are going to be very popular and highly sought after among the stand up paddling community.

David


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Paddles #3 and 4 and I finally get to use my Dowelmax*
> 
> I've decided I really like making paddles. Very creative outlet and not only is it artistically challenging but the dynamics of the blade design are really interesting as well.
> 
> ...


awesome.. and yes, it's fun to "hear" you light up about this new venture.

and the DowelMax-I was wondering when we were going to hear about your prize!


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Paddles #3 and 4 and I finally get to use my Dowelmax*
> 
> I've decided I really like making paddles. Very creative outlet and not only is it artistically challenging but the dynamics of the blade design are really interesting as well.
> 
> ...


I love these and will have to try it out.First I need to make a set of oars for my boat,I am still using an old set.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Paddles #3 and 4 and I finally get to use my Dowelmax*
> 
> I've decided I really like making paddles. Very creative outlet and not only is it artistically challenging but the dynamics of the blade design are really interesting as well.
> 
> ...


I feel kind of ashamed of myself.

I finally took some time, & went through your whole paddle series.

I really like the end products. They keep getting nicer, & well designed.

You have a keen eye for designing.


----------

